# Who feeds brewers yeast?



## Carrots&Mints (27 October 2014)

and what are your reasons for feeding???

Ive started putting abit in mr m's feed to increase his protein whilst hes being worked abit more.


----------



## WelshD (27 October 2014)

I feed it to my five year old pony to help alleviate his sweet itch, he is 11.2 and gets around 75g a day

I feed it to my yearling as a digestive aid, he is 12.2 and gets 25g


----------



## Carrots&Mints (27 October 2014)

Hmmm interesting, I was feeding Merlyn Blue Chip Original, but after doing abit of research it seemed that brewers yeast seemed to be quite similar so have taken him off the blue chip for the time being and trialing brewer yeast  he also gets linseed, garlic and echinicea (however you spell it!)


----------



## AmieeT (27 October 2014)

I don't feed it yet, but am actually buying some tomorrow! Have been told it's good to sweet itch (I believe it was Welsh D ^^^) who mentioned it on a thread I posted 

Ax


----------



## Landcruiser (27 October 2014)

I've been feeding it for over a year, for sweet itch and general gut health. His sweet itch has been greatly improved, and he's very shiny.


----------



## tobiano1984 (27 October 2014)

I feed all of mine various quantities - 
TB gets it for general health and for his guts (which were a bit dodgy when he arrived, smells and looks normal now!)
1 cob gets it for calming properties and he was quite itchy - better on both counts
pony gets it for calming properties
other cob just gets it for general health 

All get 1 25ml scoop per feed (2x a day) except last cob who gets half in each feed (doesn't need any calming!!)

I also give a bigger dose before competitions or travelling if required, to calm. Also feed micronized linseed.


----------



## HeresHoping (27 October 2014)

Me. To keep an on long term holiday ISH calm.  He was slightly ulcerish when he came so immediately stripped out sugars and very starchy food, added in BY and micronised linseed and alfalfa.

Runny poos a thing of the past. And for the most part, he's a dope.


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2014)

I feed it because when I don't some of my barefoot horse have been more difficult to keep rock crunching.

In a discussion a couple of years back, someone in research in the area explained that it suppresses causes of gut inflammation and is also anti inflammatory in its own right, a double effect.

Does anyone know anywhere in Cheshire/Derbyshire/Staffs that stocks Charnwoods 25kg sacks so I can avoid the shipping costs?


----------



## windand rain (27 October 2014)

I feed it daily in Summer it keeps them fly free in winter it stops their tummies getting runny from eating Hay. I know straight away if they haven't had it in summer as they get bitten by flies and react I am not sure if they still get bitten when on it but they certainly don't get  the big lumps


----------



## Carrots&Mints (27 October 2014)

Sounds like a good product then


----------



## Maesfen (27 October 2014)

I feed it with micro linseed too, have done for years as a digestion aid as well as so good for hoof, skin and hair condition.  Rowan, my Dales had sweet itch this summer (before I had him) so I'm hoping it will help him too.

CPT, don't know anyone that stocks the BY in that size (other than Charnwoods) but this time I bought mine from Progressive Earth on ebay which was the best price I could find; I also didn't want such a large bag as I only have 3 to feed now, I would rather use it fresh  (you also get a surprise chocolate bar in the box!!   I also ordered Turmeric and only paid the one post charge of £8.99, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271450877403?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SaharaS (27 October 2014)

I buy mine from ebay - John West i think..he supplies horse feeds & fishing supplements..the 20 & 25 kilo sacks I buy from him are not always obvious in the ebay search, so find a smaller amount(pic of yeast with a white label with his name & company address on it) go to that, click on 'see sellers other items'..some are free post, some are plus p&p..so worth taking a minute to figure the best price & save a few pounds..good product, Russian brewers yeast &  very dark in colour..which I have found to be stronger than the paler sandy types available..so in theory you can feed less. I had all 4 on it up until I lost my two mares earlier this month, but cannot reccomend it enough for those who are undecided. It does everything from coat, skin, hoof condition, calming, settling, anti inflam & is natural so you can double it at times of stress.I am loving the clean rugs/walls etc & not having to change several times a day from my 17hh TB previous history of 'redecorating' - wouldn't ever stop feeding it now, esp to any that are ulcery/colic prone or just needing micro nutrients/minerals without the need for a very 'processed' branded supplement with goodness knows what fillers.


----------



## AmieeT (27 October 2014)

Ooh completely off the point, but I was thinking of you yesterday, SaharaS!!! 

May go off to find your Club House thread ^_^

AX


----------



## SaharaS (27 October 2014)

AmieeT said:



			Ooh completely off the point, but I was thinking of you yesterday, SaharaS!!! 

May go off to find your Club House thread ^_^

AX
		
Click to expand...

Helloo AimeeT..um...it may be a bit boring there as I've been a bit distracted with the goings on in my comment above so neglected that thread a bit! I am still meaning to arrange a meet up(the summer one!ha) so hope you are feeling braver about joining us...its still all girls tho I might have one particular hostage in tow...feel I must also now apologise to the op..& also just mention the link for ebay brewers yeast best prices for bigger quantities - apologies, I mean John Davies! 34.99 for 20kg
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20kg-100-...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3cd0019b25


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2014)

SaharaS said:



			I buy mine from ebay - John West i think..he supplies horse feeds & fishing supplements..the 20 & 25 kilo sacks I buy from him are not always obvious in the ebay search, so find a smaller amount(pic of yeast with a white label with his name & company address on it) go to that, click on 'see sellers other items'..some are free post, some are plus p&p..so worth taking a minute to figure the best price & save a few pounds..good product, Russian brewers yeast &  very dark in colour..which I have found to be stronger than the paler sandy types available..so in theory you can feed less. I had all 4 on it up until I lost my two mares earlier this month, but cannot reccomend it enough for those who are undecided. It does everything from coat, skin, hoof condition, calming, settling, anti inflam & is natural so you can double it at times of stress.I am loving the clean rugs/walls etc & not having to change several times a day from my 17hh TB previous history of 'redecorating' - wouldn't ever stop feeding it now, esp to any that are ulcery/colic prone or just needing micro nutrients/minerals without the need for a very 'processed' branded supplement with goodness knows what fillers.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I don't think you are right about the colour indicating how strong it is or the quantity you can feed.  The colour comes from the alcoholic drink which has been made using it and from how it's been cooked. The yeast the brewers start out with is identical. 

My horses would not eat darker, coarser Czech brewers yeast, so I would be worried that they won't eat the Russian stuff.  Charnwoods is Polish, and I'm waiting for some PE stuff (thanks Maesfen)  to see whether mine will eat that.


----------



## SaharaS (27 October 2014)

Ah well.. at least I am consistent, if always wrong Cptrayes! My vet & suppliers will be wrong too then, so I stand corrected. According to Charnwood and other suppliers I have spoken to, Polish & Russian are the highest quality & the yeast I buy is incredibly soft so not course at all. I do stand by the fact that my horses showed the benefits off far sooner on this dark yeast on lower quantities (halved)than they did on double the amount of the yeasts we used previously.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 October 2014)

I've just changed to the same one and have found the same thing. Its dark and very rich smelling but also very, very soft. Mine too seem noticeably better although I did change some other things at the same time, so might not be that. But I will continue to use this one. Big ex sweet itchy horse gets about 60gms and small fat cob gets about 40gms


----------



## I.M.N. (27 October 2014)

I do for all the reasons listed above, also I'm pretty sure it improves my slightly grouchy boys character. 

Slight hijack, I used to feed the Feedmark one as it was light in colour and smelled more bready rather than beery. However they have changed their supplier to a beery one, does anyone use a brand that is light in colour and smells bready almost sweetish? As now I only have one horse that will eat it and I'd like to get the rest of the yard back on it. Cheers.


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2014)

I.M.N. said:



			I do for all the reasons listed above, also I'm pretty sure it improves my slightly grouchy boys character. 

Slight hijack, I used to feed the Feedmark one as it was light in colour and smelled more bready rather than beery. However they have changed their supplier to a beery one, does anyone use a brand that is light in colour and smells bready almost sweetish? As now I only have one horse that will eat it and I'd like to get the rest of the yard back on it. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Charnwoods is light , fine, and sweet/marmite.


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2014)

SaharaS said:



			Ah well.. at least I am consistent, if always wrong Cptrayes! My vet & suppliers will be wrong too then, so I stand corrected. According to Charnwood and other suppliers I have spoken to, Polish & Russian are the highest quality & the yeast I buy is incredibly soft so not course at all. I do stand by the fact that my horses showed the benefits off far sooner on this dark yeast on lower quantities (halved)than they did on double the amount of the yeasts we used previously.
		
Click to expand...

It may well be better quality, but the colour is either because it has been roasted more, or because they were making dark beers with it not lagers.  I guess there could potentially be more yeast in it if they did a better job of removing the other stuff that the beer was made from, I don't know. But the yeast they all start with is one strain cultivated for brewing with.

Czech brewers yeast is also darker, but it's from sour beers and there were such major palatability issues with it that Charnwood gave big refunds.  They refunded me nearly a hundred pounds and told me to throw it away.


----------



## Theocat (27 October 2014)

I feed it, primarily to help deter flies - it did such a good job this summer the YO is thinking about putting everything on it.


----------



## southerncomfort (27 October 2014)

We feed it to the welsh cob who gets an upset tummy with any changes in the quality of grass, she is also quite a poor doer.  She is doing much better on it, can't say it calmed her down any though!


----------



## NZJenny (27 October 2014)

Used to feed it to my endurance horse - good when they get a bit gutty after traveling or a tough ride.


----------



## mulberrymill (27 October 2014)

My new forest has been on it for a couple of years, initially for his mild sweet itch and for its calming properties which he used to need, being a slight screw ball then. It also helps his feet, he is barefoot, his coat and keeps his gut calm when he gets upset. A good all round supplement. I also feed him micronised linseed and seaweed.


----------



## Slave2Magic (27 October 2014)

My mare has been on it for just over a year and has since stopped bucking in canter. I can only assume that she had digestive issues as she is fine now. She also has much better feet since being on BY.


----------



## Palindrome (27 October 2014)

how much do you feed for a 500kg horse in light work?


----------



## googol (27 October 2014)

My sisters horse is so itchy and I want to recommend this to her but shortly after she started feeding it to her old boy, he died in his stable. It was so sudden and awful. I KNOW it wasn't the Brewers yeast we were just searching for any answers but I jst need to write this down and be 110% convinced that its fine as I know she listens to me. I would possibly feed to my boy too alongside pro balance & micronised linseed for his feet, the only reason I haven't is because I'm scared! Tell me im being ridiculous


----------



## I.M.N. (27 October 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Charnwoods is light , fine, and sweet/marmite.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I'll try it out.


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2014)

Palindrome said:



			how much do you feed for a 500kg horse in light work?
		
Click to expand...

40grams.


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2014)

googol said:



			My sisters horse is so itchy and I want to recommend this to her but shortly after she started feeding it to her old boy, he died in his stable. It was so sudden and awful. I KNOW it wasn't the Brewers yeast we were just searching for any answers but I jst need to write this down and be 110% convinced that its fine as I know she listens to me. I would possibly feed to my boy too alongside pro balance & micronised linseed for his feet, the only reason I haven't is because I'm scared! Tell me im being ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

You aren't being ridiculous, that's understandable. Just look at all the replies from people who feed it, take a deep breath, and dive in


----------



## MissJessica (27 October 2014)

I feed Simple Systems balancer. Includes brewers yeast. I believe it helps settle my boy & he'll with his spookiness.


----------



## marmalade76 (27 October 2014)

I feed it 'cause it stops my ponies rubbing their tails.


----------



## kxo (27 October 2014)

my pony just wont eat it  what make has everyone been using ?


----------



## Mari (15 March 2021)

Theocat said:



			I feed it, primarily to help deter flies - it did such a good job this summer the YO is thinking about putting everything on it.
		
Click to expand...

What make / brand do you use.  I have a pony that has a touch of sweet itch & id like to stop it before it starts this year.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 March 2021)

I fed it to my Draft mare, as she had a very limited hay intake, as she was obese when I bought her.  She developed a skin problem shortly after I started the BY (which I now think might have been linked to the Cushings that she was later diagnosed with).  I did speak to my vet about it   but all he could tell me was that anyone can be reactive to anything.  Needless to say, I took her off the BY immediately.

I used the brand that comes in Gold buckets but can't for the life of me remember the name


----------

